# Putting up a barn?????



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright, I need to put up a barn sometime in the next two years(preferably this year) and need some advice on what to do. I need it to have a riding arena for the horses, but also a large SEPERATE HEATED area for all my TOYS. 

Here is a list of the possible items going inside of there.

- 1-2 small cars Impala/ caballero
- JD 3520
- Simplicity Prestige
- work benches
- Yamaha Grizzly and Plow
- Possible yard vaccum   
- Room for future growth

I am not certain of a good size, but I am thinking that 40 x 40 would be plenty for the arena and that 36 x 40 is enough for the useful area. That would bring the total area to 76 x 40. I would attach it to our existing barn which has no room for anything except horses. 

Can anyone give me a possible quote on just the building itself, uninsulated, unheated, no cement.

Otherwise, does anyone have a problem with this idea????????


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there anyway I can move this to the Workshop forum short of copying and pasteing. I just saw that one.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know anything about an indoor horse arena other than what I have seen on TV or the county fair. The other part of the barn seems kind of tight for all the stuff you want to store let alone future expansion of the toys and a good place to work on them. I would look at 40 X 60 just for the work/storage area maybe with an attic or a loft in part of it. You might be able to fit everything in a smaller area but it will be a pain to get something out without moving everything else. No idea on price. Any bids I got for dreamed about barn expansions are at least 5 years old and I know steel and construction lumber has gone up lots since then. 

Good luck on your research and keep us informed.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

At the other house we had a 36 x 48 pole barn that was plenty big enough for the toys we had then:

- 24 hp case tractor w/ finish mower and blade( all kept inside)
- 1979 Chevy Bonanza
- Bolens ST120
- Pop up camper
- 4 work benches
- tons of other crap I have since gotten rid of and replaced with bigger and better crap. Its funny how that was only 4 years ago and the only thing we stilll own is the work benches and they are stacked in the basement.

The whole Impala el camino thing is just me dreaming of having a place where a car can live during the winter withought rusting out.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Try checking the local paper/classified ads for metal building company's in your area. A lot of the time they will list sizes and starting prices in their ads. Just a place to start..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Check out truss plants too. Sometimes someone will flake on their order for large trusses or girders, and give us some pictures of what you wind up with!


----------

